# Internet partout dans sa maison



## Toinou04 (20 Septembre 2007)

J'ai découvert récemment Le "courant porteur en ligne" (CPL). Grâce à deux prises CPL que vous branchez à deux endroits dans votre maison, vous avez internet via l'infrastructure électrique. C'est pratique pour les endroit où on ne peut pas recevoir le wifi ou quand on préfère éviter de percer des trous dans son plancher pour avoir internet à l'étage ! 
Mais je ne sais pas lesquels choisir, car les moins chère ne sont pas toujours les plus performant. Donc je voudrais savoir, par ceux qui ont déjà testé cette méthode, de me conseiller. Savez-vous aussi s'il existait aussi un système semblable qui utilise le wifi en plus du câble ethernet?
Merci d'avance pour vs réponse !


----------



## Arlequin (21 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

j'ai install&#233; des cpl chez moi et ai test&#233; plusieurs marques, des plus "basiques" type topcom et level one, et de plus ch&#232;res, type devolo

outre le fait que les prix varient en fonction de la marque, il faut toutefois noter que les prix varient aussi en fonction de la vitesse maxi autoris&#233;e par ces boitiers

Les moins chers t'offrent une vitesse de +/-14Mb/s, plus que suffisanbt pour internet mais si tu as besoin de transf&#233;rer des donn&#233;es d'un ordi &#224; l'autre, c'est assez lent

Les plus chers t'offent une vitesse de +/- 200Mb/s, nettement plus confortable....

A toi de choisir selon ton utilisation....

Le seul soucis que j'ai eu avec les topcom, c'est lors du branchement d'un hub r&#233;seau sur l'un des boitiers..... impossible de communiquer d'un ordi &#224; l'autre..... j'ai penser &#224; un soucis mat&#233;riel, mais il s'est av&#233;r&#233; au final que ce genre de boitier n'&#233;tait pas pr&#233;vu pour &#231;a...... ai donc chang&#233; pour du devolo et l&#224;, pas de soucis.....

En ce qui concerne le wifi, rien ne t'emp&#234;che de brancher un "access point" &#224; un boitier cpl.......

voil&#224;, j'esp&#232;re t'avoir un peu aid&#233; .....

&#224; +

edit: je viens de voir le "tout un un" .... cpl+wifi ... encore plus simple


----------



## Toinou04 (21 Septembre 2007)

Je ne pouvais pas espérer mieux comme réponse ! Franchement, ce que j'apprécie beaucoup dans les petite communautés comme celle de Mac, c'est qu'on sait toujours où avoir une réponse a nos question : Pour les utilisateurs Mac, j'ai nomé le Forum MacGeneration !
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Lisaraël (21 Septembre 2007)

Attention toutefois : l'utilistion de ce genre de boitier fonctionne bien si ton installation &#233;lectrique est relativement r&#233;cente...

On a utilis&#233; cette m&#233;thode chez moi pendant quelques mois, et c'&#233;tait pas tip-top, du &#224; la qualit&#233; de notre cablage &#233;lectrique...


----------



## Anabys (22 Septembre 2007)

Trois bo&#238;tiers Devolo dLan 200 AV install&#233;s chez moi la semaine derni&#232;re, installation aux normes bien que 20 ans d'&#226;ge, bo&#238;tiers plac&#233;s sur des multiprises, et &#231;a fonctionne vraiment tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## Toinou04 (22 Septembre 2007)

Et à part le CPL, existe-t-il d'autre technologies pour élargir la portée du wifi (comme des "antennes relaies wifi, etc)?


----------



## Anabys (22 Septembre 2007)

Oui, tu peux :
- mettre un antenne (omnidirectionnelle ou orient&#233;e) pour que le signal porte beaucoup plus loin (c'est plut&#244;t du matos professionnel)
- mettre d'autres bornes en relais WDS qui &#233;tendent la port&#233;e du signal (c'est souvent la meilleure solution pour les particuliers)


----------



## Toinou04 (22 Septembre 2007)

D'accord... il y a le choix ! D'après vous, quel est la solution la plus concluante?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2007)

tout dépend de ton budget....

mais je pense qu'une paire de cpl et éventuellement un access point wifi là où tu te ballades le plus souvent avec ton portable... et hop c'est parti pour pas trop cher....


----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2007)

est-ce que les expérimentés pourraient compléter par un ordre de grandeur du prix?
Merci


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2007)

les prix changent vite...... donc jette un oeil sur pixmania pour avoir une idée...

perso: paire de cpl > 150 pour les 200Mb, routeur wifi access point belkin env. 160

mais il y a "à boire et à manger" sur le web.... comme d'hab


----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2007)

merci m'sieur


----------

